# Overdue Amp Shootout pix



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Some noob tweaking a nice amp...who was this guy?!?!?!?










One half of the amps - try to identify them...there's some home brews so it's not easy.










The other half...


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

*More pix*

A nice Marshall clone built by (correct my bad memory) Jeff.










The lunch time shift from the nearby Bonnybrook sewage treatment plant. Identify yerselves if ya wanna...I'm staying mum.










James runs before the volume goes up to 11...our tester John with his back to us.










Without a doubt the coolest amp there and for sure one of the best sounding. Terry's 61-63 Vox AC-30 with factory Top Boost.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I just saw this for the first time. Sheesh! 


Thanks Robert.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> A nice Marshall clone built by (correct my bad memory) Jeff.


 
The purple one was made by Addicted to Tubes. Mine is the one barely showing on the right.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I wished I was there, can't remember why actually..I should have been there, I was at the one prior and it was a lot of fun.


----------

